# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Julia: Four ways to say "I love you"

## MasterAdmin

This video teaches how to say four romantic phrases:  *Я тебя люблю!* -- I love you! *Я обожаю тебя!* -- I adore you! *Я не могу без тебя жить!* -- I can't live without you! *Ты для меня всё!* -- You're everything for me. 
[video:21bze9t7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzwc6giPQso[/video:21bze9t7]

----------


## bobert

That's from the Julia2Night channel!!! Great channel. She has a lot of great postings! Too bad I didn't see this video before Valentine's Day!!!   ::   
Julia2Night channel at YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/julia2night

----------

